# 9DPO and feeling very sick



## babyhopes22

Its 9DPO and since yesterday afternoon iv been feeling really sick. it came on really suddenly to the point i thought i was going to throw up at my desk!!
I really want to test, mainly because i have some antibiotics to take and dont want to start incase they arent safe....if im getting nausea now do you think it could be possible to get a positive??? (if im pg)

Iv also been getting little cramps and been fairly gassy the past few days too.... 

I dont have the sore boobs though, but im not sure if this is down to the fact i had an operation on them and lost some of the feeling....

oh by the way the antibiotics are for a sinus infection so not linked to the nausea lol.

any ideas....?


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi well i think its very good symptoms. when i got pregnant first time i just new like the day after we had had sex cos i got this popping strange feeling in my tummy. then i got really bad car sickness and i was full of gas and feel really tired. 

i didnt get sore boobs to start off with well i only got sore nipples not the boobs themselves.

i would maybe wait a few more days or if u can get say a superdrug test i would test :) 

it defo sounds really positive for sure :)

FX for u hun keep us all posted xxx


----------



## Want2bMum

Hi hun,

I think nausea is caused by the Hcg which is the pregnant hormone. If you are already feeling nauseous than maybe the Hcg is in your blood already because you had an early implantation.... I would test. Try to wait for tomorrow morning if you can, you'll be 10DPO and the chances of a positive will increase.

I'll keep my FX for you


----------



## babyhopes22

thanks for the positive feedbak, i think i may test today and in the morning or wait longer if i can tomorrow, ill only end up twitchy today if i dont get it out my system! lol.
heres hoping for a teeny tiny positive....its better than nothing....
Been trying for a few months now and fed up of seeing BFN's!

Baby dust to you both.


----------



## Want2bMum

FX for you.... let us know hun!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

best wishes babyhopes! I would say test if you are feeling sick like that!! I had sore bbs for 2cycles of BFN so I would not even worry if you are not having that! I learned with my body thats a sign of PMS for me and I am having sore bbs now so I am sure in 7 days af will visit me..ughhh anyway... BEST WISHES KEEP US POSTED!


----------



## babyhopes22

well....tested yesterday afternoon BFN....Tested this morning 10DPO...BFN, last night i felt really sick and even threw up! felt sick when i woke up but havent been sick again...still gassy lol much to the disgust of the other half  and dizzy spells, yesterday was quite thirsty... not too sure if maybe i have stomach bug...although i feel fine, just nauseous....oh the wait is killing me!!!


----------



## Codys_Mum

Hi babyhopes, I was having the same symptoms as you at 9DPO and I also do BBT and my temp dropped that morning (I was due for AF so thought it was because of that) I tested anyway.. got a BFN. Then 10DPO my temp went back up, no af and still BFN... this morning 11DPO no af and BFP... so for me I had an implantation dip at 9dpo.

Do you do BBT? If not I recommend it as it has helped me alot. 
Dont give up hope thought it is still early days :) GL and lots of baby dust to you *.':*.,;"*


----------



## bluelilly72

i was sick at 10dpo what test you using hun


----------



## babyhopes22

the test im using is one iv not used before something like 'staysure' or 'supersure'...something sure lol...i may go and buy a reveal dipstick test in the next few days as they have been usefull in the past and pretty accurate. 
iv not yet done BBT yet...i thought maybe it would confuse me however i think if by chance this isnt my month then next month im going to start BBT. 
fingers crossed...


----------



## ange30

good luck xxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

babyhopes i tested at 8dpo yesterday bfn but threw up after dinner so i dont get it..I feel so "p" but I am losing hope..Hugs and I hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## babyhopes22

so im now 11 DPO and terrified to test incase its a BFN! so fed up of seeing them. iv been feeling a little heartburn, still gassy, dizzy, nauseous (but not been sick since last time), cramps like AF, i have a niggly little headache today and want to go to sleep. i just really want this to be my month, i dont have the sore boobs still however if i remember rightly last time i had sore nipples up to AF which i dont now....
Ohhhhh i really hope the witch stays away


----------



## jen020185

babyhopes22 said:


> so im now 11 DPO and terrified to test incase its a BFN! so fed up of seeing them. iv been feeling a little heartburn, still gassy, dizzy, nauseous (but not been sick since last time), cramps like AF, i have a niggly little headache today and want to go to sleep. i just really want this to be my month, i dont have the sore boobs still however if i remember rightly last time i had sore nipples up to AF which i dont now....
> Ohhhhh i really hope the witch stays away

Just read the thread :) was wondering if you got your bfp?? Hope so :) xx


----------



## babyhopes22

iv not tested yet lol im still too scared dont know whether to wait till sunday or do one when i get home....if i had one with me now id test now!! its all very scary! Just want my BFP


----------



## babyhopes22

and 'ASibling' dont give up hope yet its not over until the witch rears her ugly head lol


----------



## jen020185

Aww I hope you get your bfp, it is scary :( the thought of looking at another bfn kills me :( it's so horrible, have you still got your symptoms? Fx for you xx


----------



## babyhopes22

ok so i really dont want to jinx this but i do still have all my symptoms and have just done a test....i cant tell if my eyes are playing tricks on me but looks like there is something there.....i will test again tomorrow


----------



## taytay

good luck hun! maybe post a pic of ur test and see if we can see it too! fxed crossed for you!

ive been feeling sick the last 5 days bit dizzy, and im having alot of (TMI) thick clear discharge! been trying now for 9/10 months!

xxx


----------



## iwantabean

Hello! im new to this site and i am currently 3 or 4 DPO.. i know i know its early. But do any of you remember having symptoms at 3 or 4 DPO??... i wish i had a sign or SOMETHING!!...alot of threads that i read ladies say they have symptoms BUT I DONT! (no fair) me and my boyfriend have been together for 8 years we have been TTC on and off for 2 years... i say on and off because i am away at school and i dont dont go home often. HOWEVER! i have no success with pregnancy. ps. my bf smokes....do you think that maybe the reason i can not get pregnant.??...

OK i just got WAYYY off topic sorry... any one had symptoms at 3 or 4 DPO??? plleeaasseee telll me! please.. 
here are mine/what i think im making up in my head
--sore nipples (not breast) --but the soreness comes and goes
--larger breast
--my CM changes from EW to lotion like CM
--HUNGRYYYY
--sometimes constantly sleepy
these can by signs of AF but its what i notice...but i could be making it up...


----------



## babyhopes22

Ok sooooooo I did a test this mornin and there was a faint line there. I'm really tryin not to get excited as I'm having cramps.....really hoping its a sticky bean as this happened last time and I mc'd. Tomorrow is af due date so I'm praying she dont show.......


----------



## victorial8

Ooooooo, fxd for u hun x x x


----------



## iwantabean

YAY! GL!! test tomorrow keep us posted :)


----------



## babyhopes22

Well its official!! I got my BFP yesterday morning!!! im so excited lol.....just have to pray its a sticky bean.
Baby dust to you all, i really hope you get your BFPs this month!


----------



## ange30

congratulations babyhopes xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG OMG BABYHOPES..Got chills reading your post! CONGRATS SWEETIE!:happydance:


----------

